# Arborist climber Position Available



## Jason Knies (Sep 22, 2019)

Practical Arboriculture is looking to fill an open climber position. We do high skilled work requiring complex rigging and roping and attention to detail. Great opportunity to increase your skills working for a company that puts emphasis on quality of work and doing what is right for the trees.

Climbing skills are not necessary but are preferred. Rigging and roping skills also preferred but not necessary. The willingness to learn safe climbing skill is required. Other required skills is knowledge of safe working habits such as lifting, mindfulness of other employees safety and awareness of ones surroundings. Safe chainsaw operating skills is a must. knowledge of safe chipper, Tractor and hand tool operation is required. All candidates must have the ability to work well in a group environment and speak intelligently to customers. Valid drivers license required. 

Pay is based on skill. Skilled climbers can start at $30 an hour if they have the ability to manage jobs and are fully proficient at all forms of climbing and removal of trees. $2500 bonus for skill climbers that test out in the first year. 

Job is still available as long as post is up 
Benefits for this job include competitive pay, paid holidays and vacation, extended paid Christmas, end of year bonus and equipment will be provided as skills develop 
Jason Knies
(540) 605-6158


----------

